
The Monkey and the Apple (Steve Yegge on developing his MMORPG for IOS) - fanfantm
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-monkey-and-apple.html
======
undersuit
>But I have some pretty darn loyal players.

I am one of those players, Wyvern was an amazing game that actually got me
interested in programming beyond little games on my TI calculator. I
eventually found Steve's (Drunken) Blog Rants and his writings pushed me into
functional languages and Emacs.

I hope we get plenty of new Blog Rants, and I hope the new Wyvern inspires in
even one person a desire to program.

------
atoko
I'd love to see details on the hand rolled authentication (without giving too
much away)

